# My best open pontils....



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

First is a washington/ Taylor flask . The father of his country, Gen Taylor Never Surrenders


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

Next A sheaf of Grain. Star Flask


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

An Eagle/ grapes flask


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

basket.


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

John Gilbert & Co 177 north 3rd st philada


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

umbrella ink


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

lyon's for the hair


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

unembossed


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr.Mcmunns


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

Liquid Opedeldoc


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

w.w.clarks infailible worm syrup


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr.Porter


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

Hunt's Liniment


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

Dr.Wistars Balm of Wild Cherry


----------



## LC (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice collection of bottles Aaron . thanks for posting them for viewing .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice stuff Aron gettin board huh? cabin fever. I was suppose to dig with Dave on the weekend but now they are calling for snow. Hate []snow


----------



## Conch times (Dec 27, 2012)

WoW Aaron, thanks for the awesome show!! What's that stuff outside the window?


----------



## lil digger (Dec 27, 2012)

That our  pond frozen over


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice collection, I never tire of seeing the pontiled stuff.


----------



## GACDIG (Dec 28, 2012)

Wish I had as many Pontils.....[8|][]    Nice....


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 28, 2012)

Li Digger,  I would like to see another set of straight on pictures of all of those pontils with each bottle picture.  Now that would make a series that I would save in my stuffed computer or in a special little note book to look at later and appreciate.  Nice glass to have in anyone's collection.  Thanks.  RED Matthews


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 28, 2012)

nice example of the Liquid Opodeldoc..... 


 we once dug three of those Gilberts in the same hole 

 thanks for sharing aaron  !!!

 jimbo


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice bottles!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, nice'uns!  Don't know how I missed these.


----------

